# Not sure if I should be worried or....



## GSXMatt (May 10, 2011)

Hey everyone, brand new here, although I have been browsing for awhile. My wife and I picked up a GSD puppy at 8 weeks old. He is now 12 weeks old, and I am getting a little nervous about his ears. They seem to fold back, and I have yet to see them stick straight up. When he gets excited they kind of fan out like bat ears? Other than that, they fall right back down. Is this something I should be worried about? He is a huge puppy, weighing in around 30 lbs at like I said 12 weeks. Any help would be appreciated. I will try and get some pictures for you guys, I am currently in Afghanistan so I am watching my little guy grow through a webcam.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't worry too much about the ears...sometimes it takes a few months. 
There are more experience people here that breed and will give you a few pointers. 

Welcome...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, and thank you for your service to our country. Your pup is still very young and his ears can go up and down, or stay down untill his teething is complete. It is not untill after they have gone through the teething phase that you need to worry about his ears. If after teething his ears are not up then you can do things like tapeing to help them. But don't worry I'm sure they will be up after teething. If you can we would love to see pics of your little boy. :greet:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome fellow Texan! Thanks so much for your service to our country!


----------



## GSXMatt (May 10, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Welcome fellow Texan! Thanks so much for your service to our country!



Whoa whoa whoa, lets not get hasty now. I am only stationed in Texas. I'm a pure-bred Minnesotan. 

I attempted to attach some pictures. Hopefully they worked. I will find some more, they are of the Mrs. and our GSD, Rage. My wife named him after my saying, when I get angry I usually just say Rageeeeeee. So, the wife thought it would be clever to name our puppy that. From what I can tell he's a total baby, but that might be because the Mrs. babies him.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

He's a cutie.
Minnesota? Doesn't that state have like five hundred feet of snow per winter and ice fishing is it's state past-time?

Just kidding.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is too young, some puppies will not have their ears completely up till they are done teething... 5-6 months old.


----------



## GSXMatt (May 10, 2011)

CarrieJ said:


> He's a cutie.
> Minnesota? Doesn't that state have like five hundred feet of snow per winter and ice fishing is it's state past-time?
> 
> Just kidding.



I'm not an ice fisherman so I couldn't tell you. The snow thing...eh...There is a reason I am in the south. But I still claim Minnesota as home!

Thanks for all the responses guys. I can put off my worries for a few more weeks until they spring right back up. See what I did there? Ha!


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey where are yall stationed at (off-topic i know)? We're originally from Ft Worth but we're stationed here at Ft Hood 
I hope you guys didn't get stationed at Bliss! And when are you coming home? Mine leaves in 25 days for Afghan. unfortunately. 

And the pup is a cutie! He would demolish my little guy haha.


----------



## Cruiser (Mar 29, 2011)

Your little guy looks alot like mine, who turns 13 weeks today. My guys ears arent up yet either and I sometimes wonder...although everyone says they will come up after teething. Boy will I be happy when that is done! Good luck!


----------



## GSXMatt (May 10, 2011)

stephanie.jackson said:


> Hey where are yall stationed at (off-topic i know)? We're originally from Ft Worth but we're stationed here at Ft Hood
> I hope you guys didn't get stationed at Bliss! And when are you coming home? Mine leaves in 25 days for Afghan. unfortunately.
> 
> And the pup is a cutie! He would demolish my little guy haha.



I am stationed in Abilene. 

A little update, the wifey sent me this picture a few days ago. My little boy is turning into quite the man. I am hoping his ears will go straight up, but I am not sure.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

He sure is cute. It will be quite a while before he completely grows into those ears. Thank you for serving, my husband is also in Afghanistan right now.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Cute picture. Bear in mind that besides being a puppy, he's very relaxed looking in that picture. I bet if he was alert onto something they'd be more upright. Especially as he gets older.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

My pup is 18wks today, and his right ear just started staying up yesterday! The left ear is still up and down, but I suspect they'll both be up in another week or so. 12wks is young. They'll be up in no time! Cute pup!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

He has the "usual" YODA look! LOL
Many GSD puppies with larger ears, go through this "look" while their ears go up & down.
*Thank you for your service to this Country and to all of us!*
May God keep you safe.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

He's a handsome young fella... His ears look totally normal.


----------



## GSXMatt (May 10, 2011)

Hey guys, wife sent another picture. Rage just hanging out at the pool. His ears are huge!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

GSXMatt said:


> Hey guys, wife sent another picture. Rage just hanging out at the pool. His ears are huge!


Haha! So cute! I love the big eared puppy stage! :wub:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like a baby fruitbat to me. Cute, cute, cute!
Listen for reports of behavior that's goofy and ampy. That's what determines if he can be a Certified Fruitbat.


I have a CFB


----------

